# English Cream Breeders in Florida?



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Reputable breeders are not very likely to sell you a puppy on full registration. If your heart is set on the English style, you need to find your breeder now, ask him or her to mentor you, and learn all you can about the breed. Eventually, you will hopefully end up with a puppy on Limited Registration, which the breeder might be willing to lift once you have gotten clearances and participated in some dog events, even earning a basic title or two.

If you want to get involved in dog sports, and perhaps eventually breed, you need to have a lot of patience. You will need to prove yourself to the good breeders before they will entrust you with a nice puppy.


----------



## wxman1995 (Feb 27, 2011)

You may have some good luck with Mid Florida Golden Retriever Club Puppy Referral:
Mid Florida Golden Retriever Club 
I wish you good luck in your search. We found keala through the Mile High GRC Puppy Referral system. 

Cheers,
wxman1995


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You may also need to expand your search beyond Florida. I see on the English Goldens website English Goldens in North America - Breeders , that there are English style breeders in North and South Carolina, as well as Virginia.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Wait didnt you just get a puppy....???? why do you want full registration??? are you planning to go into business and breed your Dallas??? 

S


----------



## GoldenGator (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Tahnee! Do you know of an English breeder that might be interested in an arrangement like that? & If I were looking for a breeder that could mentor me, wouldn't they need to be located in the same state? I don't know how often I would be able to travel out of state.

Shalva- We got Dallas 9 months ago and he is the reason we have fallen in love with the English style of Goldens! (By the way... my Fiance actually proposed to me by sending Dallas over with a Zales bag dangling from his mouth!  No, I don't want to go into business as a breeder. From what I understand, good breeders are not very profitable and I am far too inexperienced to determine how a dog compares to the breed standard, much less deal with the inevitable amount of daily stress. Dallas does have the full AKC registration though and we are getting involved in the local GR clubs (We made plans to attend that match April 2nd!) , some UKC conformation events, and working towards some titles in field, obedience, and hunting! He is also getting his elbow, heart, and eye clearances this summer once he turns one and his prelim for hips (& again next summer when he is two!). We would consider breeding him at that point if his clearances and titles were exceptional - but again I would have to verify that with someone who had more experience in that area and let them make the final call. Since my fiance and I are doing this together, we would love to add another golden to our family and compete together! We have always had 2 dogs and I feel like we are missing that last piece of our family !


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, you don't need to be in the same state as your mentor. I have a friend here in Wisconsin who mentored a woman in South Dakota  We did all meet periodically at a Specialty or the National, but most of their conversation was via email and telephone.

Once you have been around clubs and shows, and have competed with your boy, as well as observed Goldens at shows, specialties and other competitive events, that will go a long way to showing a breeder that you are serious.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Actually, you don't need to be in the same state as your mentor. I have a friend here in Wisconsin who mentored a woman in South Dakota  We did all meet periodically at a Specialty or the National, but most of their conversation was via email and telephone.
> 
> Once you have been around clubs and shows, and have competed with your boy, as well as observed Goldens at shows, specialties and other competitive events, that will go a long way to showing a breeder that you are serious.


Absolutely agree! My breeder/mentor is almost 10 hours away! She has been great, but in doing showing/agility/hunt test, I have met so many more mentors! I would never settle for a dog just because it was close to me. The better breeders may not be right around the corner. My girl's breeder has not seen her since she was 8 weeks old. I send pics, but that is it. So, I am doing pretty good by myself trying to compete with her. Let's face it...I live in Mississippi and not too many reputable breeders in my area as far as goldens go. I can only name 2 in the whole state.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Honestly the only really well known person in Florida that deals with European pedigrees is Pam Oxenberg, Toasty Goldens in Boca. She does not have a website.
She has imported semen from Europe and bred to more European-style dogs, and has been, obviously, incredibly successful in the AKC show ring.
The other breeder you might check out is Sheree Melhuish, Saffire Golden retrievers
She has done some breedings with Canadian dogs who while not the classic English type, they lean more toward that style and she has at least one stud dog who is VERY light colored (and also another that is dark....so color is not her thing necessarily).
The super English type isn't really my bag and if I were interested in competing with a golden (which I am) I wouldn't pigeonhole myself into that type from the get-go.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

GoldenGator said:


> Thanks for the advice Tahnee! Do you know of an English breeder that might be interested in an arrangement like that? & If I were looking for a breeder that could mentor me, wouldn't they need to be located in the same state? I don't know how often I would be able to travel out of state.
> 
> Shalva- We got Dallas 9 months ago and he is the reason we have fallen in love with the English style of Goldens! (By the way... my Fiance actually proposed to me by sending Dallas over with a Zales bag dangling from his mouth!  No, I don't want to go into business as a breeder. From what I understand, good breeders are not very profitable and I am far too inexperienced to determine how a dog compares to the breed standard, much less deal with the inevitable amount of daily stress. Dallas does have the full AKC registration though and we are getting involved in the local GR clubs (We made plans to attend that match April 2nd!) , some UKC conformation events, and working towards some titles in field, obedience, and hunting! He is also getting his elbow, heart, and eye clearances this summer once he turns one and his prelim for hips (& again next summer when he is two!). We would consider breeding him at that point if his clearances and titles were exceptional - but again I would have to verify that with someone who had more experience in that area and let them make the final call. Since my fiance and I are doing this together, we would love to add another golden to our family and compete together! We have always had 2 dogs and I feel like we are missing that last piece of our family !


You have to keep in mind that some breeders that incorporate the English type into their lines will be few and far between b/c most breed to the AKC standard. Also, Dallas' mom doesn't have any clearances. You'd be hard pressed to find a breeder wanting to breed her bitch to a stud dog with a dam w/ no clearances.

Just to clarify, final elbows can not be done before 24 months, like hips. 

K-9Designs post was great, I would suggest contacting the local club and those members and get to know one another.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

If you are seriously interested in becoming involved in the breed then you are putting the cart before the horse a bit. 

While Dallas may be a wonderful dog and a wonderful companion he would need to prove himself in some sort of venue before any reputable breeder is going to sell you a girl. Then there is the question of your buying a girl and assuming that Dallas would be the best boy to breed to her without knowing what she looks like as an adult and what her strengths and weaknesses are or for that matter what Dallas's strengths and weaknesses are. The best dog isn't always the one ya got. 

Honestly the other piece of this is that NO responsible breeder uses the words "English Cream" and that immediately will turn anyone who truly fancies the english style of dog off. 

i think finding a mentor is a great idea and I think working with Dallas and proving yourself to breeders and making Dallas prove himself is going to be of utmost importance until that time you may eventually be able to find someone to sell you a bitch with full registration but if you are serious about doing it right, it won't be the kind of breeder that you want to base your lines on or one that will help you to become a respected breeder. 

I believe that Ivory Gold is down there somewhere and she has english lines that might be worth a talk to. Getting involved in the breed and with reputable people is going to be very important if you really think you want to make this a hobby and do what is best by the dogs

Honestly, from what I can see so far, I wouldn't sell you a girl on a full registration. You might have better luck with a responsible breeder if you agree to co-own but Carolina is right Dallas's mother is missing clearances and I havent even gone through all the pedigree but that in itself makes me wonder about hte breeder he came from and that would stop me from ever wanting one of my girls bred to him. I don't mean to be mean but that is just the honest truth.... there are to many "nice" dogs sitting in shelters that were bred for nice. In my estimation my dogs have to prove they are going to add something to the breed and being a good boy or a nice dog just isn't enough.

just my two cents 
S 
S


----------



## GoldenGator (Mar 24, 2011)

Shalva- I honestly don't have plans to breed Dallas or a future puppy at this point, much less breed them together. I just don't want to limit my options by saying I wouldn't be open to breeding either of them in the future if they had exceptional clearances, titles, and a well established/respected breeder wanted to arrange something. Again, that is a long ways off. 3 questions: 
1)How does a co-ownership work? 
2)What is the correct term for a cream colored Golden retriever with that type of structure? 
3) Does that mean that Hidden Meadow, Wisteria Goldens, Silvermine, Paradise Golden Retrievers, and HeartsOGold are all irresponsible breeders?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is a previous thread about hidden meadows:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y/39723-http-www-hiddenmeadowgoldens-com.html

And no to wisteria!!!!! Personal experience!!!! I will find their thread.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

GoldenGator said:


> Shalva- I honestly don't have plans to breed Dallas or a future puppy at this point, much less breed them together. I just don't want to limit my options by saying I wouldn't be open to breeding either of them in the future if they had exceptional clearances, titles, and a well established/respected breeder wanted to arrange something. Again, that is a long ways off. 3 questions:
> 1)How does a co-ownership work?
> 2)What is the correct term for a cream colored Golden retriever with that type of structure?
> 3) Does that mean that Hidden Meadow, Wisteria Goldens, Silvermine, Paradise Golden Retrievers, and HeartsOGold are all irresponsible breeders?


1. Co-ownership is just that, the dog is in your physical custody and is your dog but the breeder also owns the dog and would have to sign any litter registrations. It is something that I often do with a newby to the breed as it works out well for both of you. It allows you to have the dog with the breeder behind you to lend some credibility to you and it allows the breeder to oversee what happens with their dog. I responsible breeder is much more apt to take a risk with a new person when they have some control over the dog. 

2. The correct term is Golden Retriever, these dogs are just golden retrievers. You can take a look at my website if you are interested... as I have all English style goldens... some of my dogs are cream colored and some are not... remember that goldens generally get to be the color of their ears. My Connie and Bing are both cream at this time but Connie will likely have some color as she gets older Bing will have less color. I honestly prefer my dogs to have some color as they are easier to show with some color. A have one American type golden, my older boy Connor is a Yogi kid. 

3. As for the breeders you mentioned I have not gone to look at their websites or the information that htey put out but as a general rule those who really are reputable and fancy the English style golden never advertise English Cream or any other such word... as I mentioned in your AKC name thread above. We work very hard to get away from the whole color issue as many think that all there is to English/European type dogs is color. There are ALOT of breeders breeding "English Cream" or Silver or Platinum or White as a marketing feature. The color is cream or light gold... all of my dogs are registered as light gold, even Connie and Bing. I know at least two of the breeders ou mentioned are not ones that most of us would consider responsible. 

I am happy to help you and get you headed in the right direction as a breeder of this style of dog... but that is going to require that you want to head in the right direction.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-youre-new-breeders-learn-me.html#post1333486

I know there is another good thread on them just search them on the forum.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I just went and checked all of those websites and NO I would not call any of them responsible. many are missing clearances, some have horrendous contracts and some are basically like pick a pet... so no I would not consider any of them to be responsible. 

unfortunately this cream color has gotten to be quite the fashion... and that has caused a whole lot of folks to market their dogs in this manner... honestly its quite depressing


----------



## GoldenGator (Mar 24, 2011)

Shalva said:


> 1. Co-ownership is just that, the dog is in your physical custody and is your dog but the breeder also owns the dog and would have to sign any litter registrations. It is something that I often do with a newby to the breed as it works out well for both of you. It allows you to have the dog with the breeder behind you to lend some credibility to you and it allows the breeder to oversee what happens with their dog. I responsible breeder is much more apt to take a risk with a new person when they have some control over the dog.
> 
> 2. The correct term is Golden Retriever, these dogs are just golden retrievers. You can take a look at my website if you are interested... as I have all English style goldens... some of my dogs are cream colored and some are not... remember that goldens generally get to be the color of their ears. My Connie and Bing are both cream at this time but Connie will likely have some color as she gets older Bing will have less color. I honestly prefer my dogs to have some color as they are easier to show with some color. A have one American type golden, my older boy Connor is a Yogi kid.
> 
> ...



Of course I want to head in the right direction! That's why I'm here! I checked out your website and your dogs are beautiful! Emmett looks very light colored as well. Do you already have a litter planned for Spring 2012? So if I was trying to make a distinction between the American and English style of Golden Retrievers, "English Goldens" and "European Goldens" is okay, just not "English Cream Goldens?" Thank you for the Co-ownership idea, that sounds perfect.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

GoldenGator said:


> Of course I want to head in the right direction! That's why I'm here! I checked out your website and your dogs are beautiful! Emmett looks very light colored as well. Do you already have a litter planned for Spring 2012? So if I was trying to make a distinction between the American and English style of Golden Retrievers, "English Goldens" and "European Goldens" is okay, just not "English Cream Goldens?" Thank you for the Co-ownership idea, that sounds perfect.


Emmett has quite a bit of color and I prefer that to the really light color... but that is just me personally. He is also a very driven dog and his sire is a Senior Hunter. He has been really slow to mature so our plan is to get he and Connie up to Canada this summer and finish them as well as get his obedience title on Emmett at least. We showed him last year in obedience just once it was a super super hot and humid day and he hates heat and ran right out of the ring under a table... we decided that showing him in the heat was not a great idea. 

Some people will play semantics with words... but I usually call them English style and most understand what I am saying... there are some who think that English style must be from England but those in the fancy usually just say English style.... On my golden retriever page there is an excellent article (I think it is posted here somewhere as well) to an article by Bev Brown that talks about exactly what an English Golden is and what that term means. You might want to take a look at that. 

I have appointments next week for heart clearances for Emmett and Connie... then once that is done we will get Connies hips and elbows and eyes done and then if all goes well we are planning to breed her in the spring of 2012.... I have a couple of stud dogs I am looking at right now... and just have to narrow it down. Most of the stud dogs I am considering come from Trowsnest, she has some lovely dogs and is my own friend/mentor. She has been breeding since the 1960's and has some really lovely pedigrees. I maintain her website at Trowsnest.com so you can take a look at her dogs as well.

I would also go to the engish goldens in north america website and start looking at some of those breeder websites... it will start to give you an idea of what to look for when looking at reputable breeders.... I can't vouch for every breeder on the english goldens site but last I checked the majority were reputable. 

Keep in mind that most reputable breeders will state that they only sell on limited registration but that just means that you would have to contact them directly and make the case for a full registration and why. I know that I generally will say all pups are on limited and then on a case by case basis will make a decision about sending a pup on full registration and only to a show or performance home. 

S


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is a link to Bev Brown's article from the GR News about the English style Golden and what it is and is not, as posted on the English Goldens site. http://www.englishgoldens.net/pdf/WhatExactlyIsAnEnglishGoldenRetriever.pdf

I also have dogs most would label as "English" and the "creme" "cream" "Platinum" "snow white" jargon drives me bonkers, as do the rare statements, and the false claims of a lack of health issues. Silvermine and its ilk are high volume white puppy pushers, not dedicated fanciers of the Golden Retriever. If you really want this style you are going to have to do your research and with *extra* diligence because of the profit-motivated people jumping into breeding this style. 

My dogs are Goldens. Period! I love this style but I never want to see it separated from the broader Golden population as we need that genetic diversity with all of the health issues we are facing, and to maintain temperament and working ability as well. Splits are not good for a breed.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Reputable breeders are not very likely to sell you a puppy on full registration. If your heart is set on the English style, you need to find your breeder now, ask him or her to mentor you, and learn all you can about the breed. Eventually, you will hopefully end up with a puppy on Limited Registration, which the breeder might be willing to lift once you have gotten clearances and participated in some dog events, even earning a basic title or two.
> 
> If you want to get involved in dog sports, and perhaps eventually breed, you need to have a lot of patience. You will need to prove yourself to the good breeders before they will entrust you with a nice puppy.


Great Post!


----------



## GoldenGator (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you all for the great advice! Ivory Goldens is local and has a very nice website, but I found very conflicting posts on these forums. One person wrote a raving wonderful review, and then another wrote about temperament/aggression problems. I also contacted the puppy referral program from the MFGRC and she was very sweet!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know her or her dogs but I have heard that she is reputable.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Irish Wolfhound photos*



Shalva said:


> Wait didnt you just get a puppy....???? why do you want full registration??? are you planning to go into business and breed your Dallas???
> 
> S


As a side note, these Irish Wolfhounds are beautiful, too. Thanks.


----------

